# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Z3X Samsung PRO Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Z3X Samsung PRO Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:    *Z3X Samsung PRO Activation (sams_upd)*Please provide us with your Z3X serial number (XXXXXXXX 8 characters) while placing an order.     
Serial number of your Z3X box could be found using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           
As soon as activation will be added, you will receive a notification.     
After that you have to update the smart-card of your Z3X Box.     
Update Instructions:      Update your box using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Press “Settings and Hardware Tools”Click “Run Hardware Wizard”Click “Add New Activations”And then click “Next”  
Z3X Pro Activation is a must for everyone who wants to use the latest
 version of Samsung PRO software and who activated Z3X Samsung box or 
Z3X activation before 20th of July 2014.     
Z3X Samsung PRO activation is included in all Z3X boxes or *Z3X Samsung activations* added or activated after 20th of July 2014.     
If your Z3X Box or Z3X Samsung activation were activated through 
Shell before 20th of July 2014, you have to purchase Z3X Samsung PRO 
activation!     
How to check if Z3X Pro activation is needed and could be added to my Z3X box?      Please launch الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Choose "Settings and Hardware Tools" sectionPress “Run Hardware Wizard”And check “Show Card Info”, as on these screenshots:                       
If you have activated Samsung Tool and Z3X Samsung Tool PRO not activated, then you can add Z3X PRO activation.     
If both aren’t activated, then you need another *Z3X Samsung activation*        
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on theالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 12:28 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

